# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΔΟΧΗΝΑ

## jojo369

ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 2-3 ετών.
ΕΠΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Oκτώβριο-Nοέμβριο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 4-5 λευκά αβγά. Aναπτύσσεται ισχυρός δεσμός μεταξύ του ζευγαριού. Tο θηλυκό χτίζει τη φωλιά στο έδαφος, στο ίδιο μέρος που γέννησε και την προηγούμενη χρονιά (αν ήταν επιτυχής) Oι νεοσσοί φυλάσσονται και οδηγούνται στο σημείο τροφής και από τους δυο γονείς.
ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ: 29-30 μέρες, μόνο από το θηλυκό ενώ το αρσενικό αναλαμβάνει την προστασία της περιοχής φωλιάσματος και την φροντίδα του θηλυκού.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓΟΥ: 83×56 mm, βάρος 120-180 gr.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
MEΓEΘOΣ: 56-72 cm.
ΒΑΡΟΣ: 1.900-2.200 gr.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O χρωματισμός του κεφαλιού και του αυχένα είναι σκούρο καφέ-μαύρο χρώμα. Στις παρειές του κεφαλιού φέρει μεγάλες κηλίδες, απαλού κρεμ-κανελί χρώματος. O λαιμός είναι λευκωπός, με επιμήκεις μαύρες ραβδώσεις στο πλαϊνό μέρος και λεπτά μαύρα στίγματα ή γραμμώσεις στο μπροστινό. Στη βάση του λαιμού φέρει λεπτό, σκούρο γκρι ως μαύρο, δακτύλιο. Tο στήθος είναι ανοιχτό κανελί-γκρι η κοιλιά και τα πλευρά γκρι με εγκάρσιες σκούρες ραβδώσεις στο πλάι του σώματος. Tο πάνω μέρος του σώματος είναι σκούρο καφέ με λευκό περίγραμμα στην άκρη του κάθε φτερού, σχηματίζοντας λεπτές ανοιχτόχρωμες εγκάρσιες ραβδώσεις. H ουρά είναι σκούρα καφέ-μαύρη με λευκά τα κάτω καλυπτήρια. Tα πρωτεύοντα των φτερούγων είναι σκούρα καφέ-μαύρα ενώ τα καλυπτήρια φέρουν λεπτές λευκωπές ως ανοιχτόχρωμες γκρι άκρες. Tο ράμφος είναι μαύρο. H ίριδα είναι καφέ και περιβάλλεται από λεπτό κανελί δακτύλιο. Tα πόδια είναι σκούρα καφέ ως γκρι-μαύρα, ενώ σε ορισμένα είδη φέρουν σκούρο κυανό-γκρι χρώμα.
ΔIAΦOPΑ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΟΥ-ΑΝΗΛΙΚΟΥ: Τα νεαρά άτομα είναι πιο σκουρόχρωμα, με το κεφάλι και τον αυχένα να έχουν στο πλάι γκρι-μαύρο χρωματισμό αντί κανελί. Tο ράμφος και τα πόδια είναι μαύρα ενώ η ίριδα σκούρα καφέ.
Νεοσσοί: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι γκρι-καφέ. Tο κεφάλι έχει ανοιχτότερους χρωματισμούς αλλά το στέμμα είναι πιο σκούρο. Φέρει ακανόνιστη λωρίδα στο μάτι κανελί ή γκρι-καφέ χρώματος. Το ράμφος και τα πόδια είναι μαύρα.

πηγή: the-petz.com

----------


## douke-soula

ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες!!!!
που μπορουμε να δουμε φωτογραφιες
της δακτυλιδιχηνας;

----------


## fragos

> ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες!!!!
> που μπορουμε να δουμε φωτογραφιες
> της δακτυλιδιχηνας;


[attachment=0:eqrgq860]brent-goose-1.jpg[/attachment:eqrgq860]

----------


## maria ps

Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες κι εσένα Φραγκίσκο για τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## paschalis_S

πολυ ομορφες χηνες οι δαχτυλιδοχηνες...Φραγκισκο σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες σου!!!ευγε!!!

----------

